

ooma on sale today - samb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/09/ooma-goes-on-sale-a-month-early/

======
parker
If Ooma wins this battle, does that mean I never have to watch/hear that
annoying Vonage commercial ever again? Quick Ooma, come to Canada, let's fight
this battle together!!

------
run4yourlives
Its going to be pretty interesting to see if anyone can turn a profit on a
$400 phone.

------
samb
anyone care? i don't think i do. at least not today.

